# '71 Valco Mod - Just about finished!



## aeviaanah (Jan 3, 2012)

Just about finished wrapping up my first boat project. I didn't get any photos with the old bench seats or transom on there. The deck is floating, meaning no structure supports in the way of storage areas. 

Things Ive completed...

refinished exterior, painted interior
refinished bow bracket
resealed main seam line inside and out
replaced all existing hardware with stainless hardware
fabricated new transom boards and alum. gusset
fabricated and installed new alum. transom backing and side plates
body work on dents including stern brackets
cut and installed new polysterene foam
installed carpeted deck complete with hatches
fabricated stainless steel seat mounts for deck and seat including front seat riser
installed fused switch board
new cf numbers
installed fish finder
new bilge pump and seats
new 2011 Mercury 15hp 4stroke

Things I have yet to complete...

apply new Valco decals i designed (i have yet to put these on)
install new deck mounting angles
install stern and bow lights 
install deck LED's
touchup paint
install trolling motor


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 3, 2012)

Fantastic job...very clean look! You definitely work faster than me! 

I was just telling my wife yesterday that I wanted to do an updated version of the valco decal in grey tones! Yours looks great!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 3, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> Fantastic job...very clean look! You definitely work faster than me!
> 
> I was just telling my wife yesterday that I wanted to do an updated version of the valco decal in grey tones! Yours looks great!


feel free to use mine if you want. i have vector format and know someone that will do two for 6 dollars total with shipping. they will fit on near stern on side of boat and are like 3" x 11" let me know!


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 4, 2012)

That sounds like a great deal!

The only thing I am not sure on for my boat is the camo backing...with my boat being white and black/grey I don't know if the camo would quite flow with the scheme...


----------



## Ride_Klein (Jan 5, 2012)

Boat looks great. Very clean work.


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice look! She seems so propotionate - just about perfect!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 6, 2012)

Real..........Nice great work


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 7, 2012)

Ride_Klein said:


> Boat looks great. Very clean work.


Thankyou! My first project and I am learning alot!


wasilvers said:


> Nice look! She seems so propotionate - just about perfect!


Lots of planning went into this project. Stared at it for quiet some time. Thanks for the compliments!


fool4fish1226 said:


> Real..........Nice great work


Thankyou! Stick around for new updates as I wrap up it up!


Jdholmes said:


> That sounds like a great deal!
> 
> The only thing I am not sure on for my boat is the camo backing...with my boat being white and black/grey I don't know if the camo would quite flow with the scheme...


My boat is the same color scheme and it looks real nice when I hold it up. I am waiting for temps to rise before apply decal


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 7, 2012)

Would you send me over the file?


----------



## BillG (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice job.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 7, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> Would you send me over the file?


what is your email?



BillG said:


> Very nice job.


Thankyou my friend!



Here is what the decal will look like after I apply it.


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 7, 2012)

PM'd ya!


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey, I noticed you changed your side supports...did the ones you had made before not work out?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 10, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> Hey, I noticed you changed your side supports...did the ones you had made before not work out?


I decided not to use side supports I didn't think I needed them but yes they would have worked


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 11, 2012)

Sweet...do you have them sitting around as trash/willing to send them over to a pal? 

The decal looks wicked on...for sure a great job on that. Light years better than the original.


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 11, 2012)

Also, did you decide where to put your led lighting yet? I was thinking under the lip of the benches might be a good discrete place...


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 11, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> Also, did you decide where to put your led lighting yet? I was thinking under the lip of the benches might be a good discrete place...


Yea i was thinking of putting a few under the lip as you mentioned and a few under the stern corner brackets. Possibly one under the bow plate as well. I found a nice one on ebay for real cheap, i ordered 4 of them and they are bright as hell. 


Jdholmes said:


> Sweet...do you have them sitting around as trash/willing to send them over to a pal?
> 
> The decal looks wicked on...for sure a great job on that. Light years better than the original.


I have them laying around, ill send em if you want to pay for shipping + $5. Let me know. Did you get the decal printed and applied? If so send me a picture.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 11, 2012)

Caught this one on the way home from work today, Ive been stoppin at fox grove to relax. Second cast using a red split tail grub like plastic. This is a small mouth right?


----------



## North GA Hillbilly (Jan 12, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Caught this one on the way home from work today, Ive been stoppin at fox grove to relax. Second cast using a red split tail grub like plastic. This is a small mouth right?



Kinda looks like a spot to me, but its a pretty blurry pic


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks like it could be a little small mouth...


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 26, 2012)

Well whats new everyone? I received an old 1962 Sea King 15hp 2stroke. Motor is currently seized up, been workin on that. Ill repost these images for anybody new to the thread stopping by.


----------



## manley09 (Jan 28, 2012)

awesome looking boat you did a great job! very clean!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 28, 2012)

manley09 said:


> awesome looking boat you did a great job! very clean!


Thanks brotha! Got a link to your build?

Still looking for internal engine parts for my rebuild of Sea king 1962 15hp 2 stroke.


----------



## THESX1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey man, Nice rig first of all. but I got a question how is the stability of your boat standing at the front seat? I am trying to figure out the configuration of my deck I am concerned about how close to the front and how hi in the boat to biuld it.
Thanks!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 16, 2012)

THESX1 said:


> Hey man, Nice rig first of all. but I got a question how is the stability of your boat standing at the front seat? I am trying to figure out the configuration of my deck I am concerned about how close to the front and how hi in the boat to biuld it.
> Thanks!


Boat is pretty stable due to lowered center of gravity. You may want to pay attention if someone else is in the boat and doesnt know how to move around when people are standing. They could buck you off if you let your guard down. I fish it just fine tho!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Mar 15, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Caught this one on the way home from work today, Ive been stoppin at fox grove to relax. Second cast using a red split tail grub like plastic. This is a small mouth right?


Nah thats not a smallie......


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 16, 2012)

Everytime I see a post about a transom I think of your boat. Too clean for comfort. Great job.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 16, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> Everytime I see a post about a transom I think of your boat. Too clean for comfort. Great job.


Right on, thanks man! I appreciate the comments!

Caught this guy the other day...


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 30, 2012)

Ordered my Minn Kota Terrova 55 with I-pilot and universal sonar 2 today! This is one of the last things I need to complete the boat...payed lots of money for it tho.


----------



## canadian omc (Mar 31, 2012)

amazing work , how stable is it sitting on the front raised deck? I have an 12 ft. alomarine and thinking of doing same style of mod.


----------



## RiverJet (Apr 5, 2012)

PM sent regarding Valco decals. Mike.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 5, 2012)

canadian omc said:


> amazing work , how stable is it sitting on the front raised deck? I have an 12 ft. alomarine and thinking of doing same style of mod.


Sitting on the pedestal seat, it's stable as can be. When standing its stable but if some one else makes a drastic change it can startle you.


----------



## RiverJet (Apr 5, 2012)

Well....I tried to send a PM regarding purchasing a couple of the Valco decals like on the side of your boat and i dont think i did it right. Are they still available ? Mike.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 9, 2012)

A few new additions to the boat....

Minn kota Terrova 55 with I pilot and Humminbird 161




First fish with new equipment....


----------



## Gators5220 (May 1, 2012)

Nice little boat, this reminds me of my first boat a 12ft jon boat, which we took trips to the bahamas in believe it or not (I'm in florida)...love your boat man...


----------



## stales49 (May 1, 2012)

great job with the design, I really like it! I was wondering how you installed the back seat? it looks like your able to insert it with a riser and also without. Is that something you rigged up or can something like that be purchased?


----------



## aeviaanah (May 1, 2012)

stales49 said:


> great job with the design, I really like it! I was wondering how you installed the back seat? it looks like your able to insert it with a riser and also without. Is that something you rigged up or can something like that be purchased?


Thanks man! I'm actually a metal fabricator so I made them. You can purchase them in three pieces- pedestal, bench mount plate and seat mount all for about 15 bux a piece. Check out the boating section at basspro.com



Gators5220 said:


> Nice little boat, this reminds me of my first boat a 12ft jon boat, which we took trips to the bahamas in believe it or not (I'm in florida)...love your boat man...


Thanks for the compliment! How long it take to get across?


----------



## Gators5220 (May 3, 2012)

It's a 60 mile trip, we prob went in the 15 to 20mph range so three to four hours? It's been a long time since those days over 10 years so hard for me to remember exactly! We did catch some nice fish thou...we musta been a sight to see deep droppin with krystal electric reels on a 600 ft shelf in a 12ft john boat haha...good thing my gps worked on my dad's 26 mako and my 12ft Sears john boat...


----------



## aeviaanah (May 3, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> It's a 60 mile trip, we prob went in the 15 to 20mph range so three to four hours? It's been a long time since those days over 10 years so hard for me to remember exactly! We did catch some nice fish thou...we musta been a sight to see deep droppin with krystal electric reels on a 600 ft shelf in a 12ft john boat haha...good thing my gps worked on my dad's 26 mako and my 12ft Sears john boat...


Haha yea I hear you on that one!


----------



## Gators5220 (May 19, 2012)

Ya as they say young and dumb and full of you know what...we all have stories of stupid things we did when we didn't know better, and when we did know better haha...what do you fish for outa your boat?


----------



## aeviaanah (May 20, 2012)

Usually I'm bass Fishin or trolling for trout


----------



## radgumbo (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi...you did a really fine job on your boat. What type of hinges did you use on your hatches...and did you use flat aluminum to edge the hatches? I'm at that stage in my mod...trying to get ideas and I really like to way your turned out. Thanks.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 5, 2012)

radgumbo said:


> Hi...you did a really fine job on your boat. What type of hinges did you use on your hatches...and did you use flat aluminum to edge the hatches? I'm at that stage in my mod...trying to get ideas and I really like to way your turned out. Thanks.


Hey hows it going. Thanks for the compliments. 

I used aluminum piano hinge on my hatches. I formed it using a leaf break to the proper dimensions. It is also hidden beneath the carpet. See the attached picture to check out how i did it. Yes, I used flat aluminum to edge the hatches. Both hinges and flat aluminum were 1/8" thick and attached to plywood deck using pop rivits. 







This is a sideview of the hatches installed next to decking the right side is decking and left is the hatch. The black represents hatch and decking. The blue is carpet and the green is the formed piano hinge. If you decide to take this route buy a few extra feet of hinge and purchase the carpet so you can play around with dimensioning. The right side of hinge will need to be formed differently as it sits below two layers of carpet as opposed to one. If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## JMichael (Jun 5, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> A few new additions to the boat....
> 
> Minn kota Terrova 55 with I pilot and* Humminbird 161*
> 
> ...



I know my old eyes ain't what they use to be but that sure looks like a 561 on the front of that FF instead of a 161. :mrgreen: 

BTW, you said you used pop rivets to attach the hinges to the ply decking and covers. What size rivets did you use (lenght/diameter) and do you have any close up pics of that?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 5, 2012)

JMichael said:


> aeviaanah said:
> 
> 
> > A few new additions to the boat....
> ...


 I just snapped a few pictures for you. I believe I used 3/16" diameter x 1/2" in length rivits. Its not that critical tho. 1/4" diameter would be fine as well. They just cant be too long or they will go though the deck. 






This is when hatch is open. 





This is camera at deck elevation pointed slightly up from center line of hinge. 





This is the hatch from above. 


Your right it is model 561, my mistake!


----------



## JMichael (Jun 5, 2012)

Do you happen to recall what the thickness was on the hinges. I'm not sure if I'd be able to bend some of the stuff I'm seeing for sale or not.


----------



## radgumbo (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for your explanation. It's really cool looking at all the mods and restor. on here. Yours is one of the better ones I've seen. Very clean and neat...that's what I hope to do as well. I appreciate you answering my questions and hope mine looks as good as yours. Take care.

Here's mine...just got my materials (mostly) so I haven't gotten too far yet.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25905


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 6, 2012)

JMichael said:


> Do you happen to recall what the thickness was on the hinges. I'm not sure if I'd be able to bend some of the stuff I'm seeing for sale or not.


I think it was 3/32 thick. If you provide measurements I can bend hinge for you. 


radgumbo said:


> Thanks for your explanation. It's really cool looking at all the mods and restor. on here. Yours is one of the better ones I've seen. Very clean and neat...that's what I hope to do as well. I appreciate you answering my questions and hope mine looks as good as yours. Take care.
> 
> Here's mine...just got my materials (mostly) so I haven't gotten too far yet.
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25905


Thanks for the compliments man! Take care


----------



## radgumbo (Jun 8, 2012)

I just went through all of your photos again and I have to say, yours is the best looking mod on here. My layout will be very similar to yours and seeing your boat gives me an idea as to how mine will (hopefully) look. You kept it clean and well designed both aesthetically and with the use of materials along with construction methods. You shoulda' done a YouTube. "How-To". Thanks for the information and the inspiration...which, I'm sure others will agree. Good job dude!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 8, 2012)

radgumbo said:


> I just went through all of your photos again and I have to say, yours is the best looking mod on here. My layout will be very similar to yours and seeing your boat gives me an idea as to how mine will (hopefully) look. You kept it clean and well designed both aesthetically and with the use of materials along with construction methods. You shoulda' done a YouTube. "How-To". Thanks for the information and the inspiration...which, I'm sure others will agree. Good job dude!


Thanks man! If you decide to use rivits, be sure to add a bit of glue to each rivit to help it hold.


----------



## JMichael (Jun 9, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> > Do you happen to recall what the thickness was on the hinges. I'm not sure if I'd be able to bend some of the stuff I'm seeing for sale or not.
> ...


Thanks for the offer. I've got a buddy that has a brake at his body shop that I'm going to check on first. If his brake isn't capable of doing the bends I need, I may have to take you up on that offer. BTW where did you get your solid hinges from and how wide are they?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 9, 2012)

JMichael said:


> aeviaanah said:
> 
> 
> > JMichael said:
> ...


The aluminum piano hinge i purchased is 4" open meaning when laying flat it measures 4". The pin diameter is 1/8" and the leaf thickness is 1/16". The knuckles are 1/2" long each. I purchased my piano hinge from Mcmaster.com not sure if they ship to residential or not, its a business supply store. I was able to have it shipped to my job as they order stuff from there frequently.


----------



## radgumbo (Jun 9, 2012)

I just got mine from McMaster-Carr and they shipped to my residential address but, I used a company name. Ordered on Thurs. and had it the next afternoon with standard shipping! I think I got lucky on that one.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 9, 2012)

radgumbo said:


> I just got mine from McMaster-Carr and they shipped to my residential address but, I used a company name. Ordered on Thurs. and had it the next afternoon with standard shipping! I think I got lucky on that one.


They sure got a lot of stuff over there. They always have everything I need. What hinge did you order?


----------



## gumbo860 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok, this is where I've decided to make my first post. I've been lurking for about a month now and just registered because I am scooping up my buddies 12' with trailer and motors this week. I have been browsing for ideas because before I even take it on the water I want to clean it up and do some modding.

This is easily the most aesthetically pleasing 12' I've seen on here, and really gives me hope for my project. I know I won't be able to make my hatches as clean as yours are due to my lack of metal fabrication skills and equipment, but if I can just mimic the decking you have done I will be totally satisfied. 

Well done man, well done.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 3, 2012)

gumbo860 said:


> Ok, this is where I've decided to make my first post. I've been lurking for about a month now and just registered because I am scooping up my buddies 12' with trailer and motors this week. I have been browsing for ideas because before I even take it on the water I want to clean it up and do some modding.
> 
> This is easily the most aesthetically pleasing 12' I've seen on here, and really gives me hope for my project. I know I won't be able to make my hatches as clean as yours are due to my lack of metal fabrication skills and equipment, but if I can just mimic the decking you have done I will be totally satisfied.
> 
> Well done man, well done.


Hey thanks for stopping by and for the nice reply! This is my first boat and I love it, just repainted it last weekend.

For the deck i used the existing bench seats to support bottom of ply. I used aluminum flatbar for the hatches to catch and two pieces of formed aluminum angle running right through the middle of the deck (between front and middle seat). The deck is two pieces, a right and left side with seam in the middle. Take a look at the above posts, thats how I did the hinges. To get the profile of the deck i measured out 6" increments down the length of the boat, on center. I then measured perpendicular to each of these marks off center and wrote down the numbers. From there I was able to layout the deck on wood. 

Deck is fastened under the formed flanges of the existing bench seats. I used 1/4-20 bolts and special wood nuts that are pressed into the wood. A bit of glue helped make sure they stay... Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Josh in FLA (Sep 7, 2012)

Love the design and layout of your boat. Probably going to model my '75 12' Sears alot like yours, as I like how you were able to add the deck without removing the benches.

One quick question: I didn't notice where you stated the thickness of plywood you used for the front deck? And how sturdy is it across the span between benches?


----------



## dkonrai (Sep 12, 2012)

in agreement with others you have done a great job on that valco. thanks for the tips and ideas. i have a 82 and have it torn apart, as for the transom what did you use? two layers of 3/4 exterior or marine? looks really great.
dino


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 12, 2012)

dkonrai said:


> in agreement with others you have done a great job on that valco. thanks for the tips and ideas. i have a 82 and have it torn apart, as for the transom what did you use? two layers of 3/4 exterior or marine? looks really great.
> dino


Thanks! I think I had to finish at 1 1/4" thick...dont remember. I may have used a piece of 3/4 glued to a piece of 1/2 ply wood. Nothing marine or exterior grade. I just used a ton of waterproof coating. 


Josh in FLA said:


> Love the design and layout of your boat. Probably going to model my '75 12' Sears alot like yours, as I like how you were able to add the deck without removing the benches.
> 
> One quick question: I didn't notice where you stated the thickness of plywood you used for the front deck? And how sturdy is it across the span between benches?


Another nice thing is my deck is removable...I used a few embedded wood nuts and fasted to the flanges of the existing bench seats. It is real sturdy across the span between the benches. I did reinforce with formed aluminum angle. I only weight 160 lbs tho. I used 1/2" plywood coated with an epoxy paint. As the boat is wider than 48" i actually have a seam in the ply across the center of the boat. That was held together with wood glue and the aluminum angle backing.


----------



## nlester (Mar 7, 2013)

BUMP for a great job. I saw your profile on an other post and had to come and look. Great design and execution for a small boat.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 9, 2013)

nlester said:


> BUMP for a great job. I saw your profile on an other post and had to come and look. Great design and execution for a small boat.


Hey thanks for stopping by just for a good word! Means alot! Take care friend!


----------



## Chris.C (Jun 28, 2013)

Awesome boat, I've been searching for a mod like this for months! Finally stumbled across this website and found this beauty. I had to register to give you some props and to ask a few questions  Anyways I like the fact that you used the benches to mount the deck, thats how I wanna do mine since I don't want to have to build a frame for the deck. I'm curious as to what you used underneath the wood for the deck for support other than the benches ? I noticed there's some aluminum showing when you open the middle hatch so I was wondering. Did you gut and reuse the original benches? Just trying to get an idea of how you did things, this will be my first time trying something like this, I've never been much of builder lol. Thanks for any input and sorry if my questions are dumb. :?


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 7, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320520#p320520 said:


> Chris.C » 28 Jun 2013, 14:56[/url]"]Awesome boat, I've been searching for a mod like this for months! Finally stumbled across this website and found this beauty. I had to register to give you some props and to ask a few questions  Anyways I like the fact that you used the benches to mount the deck, thats how I wanna do mine since I don't want to have to build a frame for the deck. I'm curious as to what you used underneath the wood for the deck for support other than the benches ? I noticed there's some aluminum showing when you open the middle hatch so I was wondering. Did you gut and reuse the original benches? Just trying to get an idea of how you did things, this will be my first time trying something like this, I've never been much of builder lol. Thanks for any input and sorry if my questions are dumb. :?


Thanks for the kind words!

The benches are the only vertical deck support. I fabricated an aluminum frame that catches the lids, this frame also has two aluminum angles back to back that provide a bit of horizontal support. Yea i reused the original benches as they are rivited the the body of the boat. I filled with foam wherever I could.


----------



## Action (Jan 31, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=236585#p236585 said:


> aeviaanah » 11 Jan 2012, 20:02[/url]"]Caught this one on the way home from work today, Ive been stoppin at fox grove to relax. Second cast using a red split tail grub like plastic. This is a small mouth right?




I lived right by Fox Grove when I was a kid----Fished there a lot. Caught lots of cats.
Jack


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 8, 2014)

Anyone still around?

toast! Caught 18 bass today!


----------



## TinSplash (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for the great post and mod..very nice boat.. I just picked up a 74 12 ft.Gregor and plan on doing something similar to yours. The main question I have regards weight. How much weight have you added with the mods & motors? I guess in other words what is the total weight excluding the boat itself?


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 10, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362847#p362847 said:


> TinSplash » Yesterday, 22:58[/url]"]Thanks for the great post and mod..very nice boat.. I just picked up a 74 12 ft.Gregor and plan on doing something similar to yours. The main question I have regards weight. How much weight have you added with the mods & motors? I guess in other words what is the total weight excluding the boat itself?


Man I'm really not sure I can list the main components and take a stab at estimating.

Outboard 115lb
Trolling Motor 40lb
Plywood deck with carpet 50lb
Gear 60lb
Bowplate 15lb
2 Batteries 20lb and 40lb
2 Seats and mounts 50lb

A quick estimate would be around 400lbs. 

Id say the weight is distributed pretty well. I have my batteries in the back bench to the left of the seat to counter the person sitting there. I get up on plane pretty quickly. I can still get out of the hole with 2 adults and a kid on board.

Good luck with the build and feel free to let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## basshabit (Sep 15, 2014)

I really wished I have seen your boat before I built mine. I am getting ready to make a live well and might have to extend or add on mine when winter hits


----------



## HendersonPhoto (Mar 24, 2015)

Your build has been an inspiration to me during my own build.
- How is it holding up without the bench to side supports? (I really want to pull mine...)
- How did you attach/support the front deck? Do you have any photos of that part of the build?
- How did you support the post seat in the back?

Thanks again for the inspiration!
come take a look at what I've had to do so far... this thing was trashed. Hopefully I can get it back in the water!

-Matt


----------

